# Rocky Mountain SXC 30 - Wert?



## Shatsho (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

bevor ich die 5 Euro zahle, damit ich mein Bike hier anbieten kann, wollte ich erst erfragen, was ich für meinen SXC 30 bekommen würde? Das Modell ist aus dem Jahr 2009 und wurde kaum benutzt. Einige Schrauben habe ich ausgewechselt, da diese gerostet haben, nun sind an den wichtigen Stellen Schrauben aus Titan verschraubt - rostsicher. Die Bereifung ist auch neu (Schwalbe - Fat Albert). 

Was könnte ich dafür noch bekommen? Viel Wertverlust sollte nicht drin sein, da das MTB kaum genutzt wurde. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## bestmove (15. Mai 2012)

Für ein SXC 30 von der Stange ... um die 1.000,-EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (15. Mai 2012)

dann muss es aber voll in Ordnung sein...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: sei froh, wenn du so um die 1000 bekommst, wenn alles top im Schuss ist! würd mal eher auf so 800- 900 tippen...
Der Wertverlust entsteht eher dadurch, das es ohne Ende Leute gibt, die 1. ihre alten Bikes günstig verramschen und 2. Firmen wie YT etc. ihre Modelle günstig auf den Markt bringen... Es wird dir niemand mehr für ein 2009er gebrauchtes Rad 1500 zahlen, wenn er für 1899 oder so ein neues mit Garantie und um Welten bessere Teile bekommt... (Es sei denn, es ist ein Liebhaber und totaler Fan des Rahmens/ Bikes....)


----------



## Shatsho (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Danke für die Antworten. Habe ich mir gedacht, dass maximal ein tausender rausspringen sollte. Gut im Schuss ist es ja. 
Lohnen tut es sich eigentlich im Grunde nicht wirklich, hmm. Mal sehen was ich machen könnte.


----------

